#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  I need to be able to type using Statistical symbols.

## PennState

For example I need to indicate values for Mu and Sigma and then have X-bar subscript after each of those symbols.  How do I accomplish this in Word 2007?  

I'm trying to compute the mean and standard deviation of the sampling distribution.  

Mu = 89.34
Sigma = 7.74
_n_= 35

Thanks!

----------


## pike

Hi PennState
Do you mean 
Insert the symbols?

----------

